# Buck & Doe Pics



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I have the core of the website complete. I will be testing new camers within the next few months, so ther ewill be a section of the web site to come that will be like a "Consumers Report".

HOCKINGCOUNTYWHITETAILS


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Sounds good... I'll be watching/learning...
Have any ideas for a homemade camera?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have read up. researched & studdied this big time. Here is what I've came up with: It's not worth the trouble (unless your doing it just as a techie thing), I visited a guys website that basically does what I do, he has all htese cameras & tests them out, I think he gets paid or at least gets the cameras for free though. He said unless you spend $500 it's not worth getting a digital cam. He said like everyone else he thought the idea sounds great, but in a basic dig cam ($200-300 price range) the pics are grainy & no where near the quality of a cheap 35mm cmaera w/ good film. He said yes, you have to go thrpugh the hassell of developing the film, etc... but he recomends agasint dig cams. He did say, he has seen sev "homebrew" cams of good quality, but he mentioned the are no where near as hassel free as people tend to make them out to be., He said one wrong touch to the circuit board & the board plus the dig came is fried. Most decent looking "homebrews" I've seen go for $400-500. If your looking for a site that has great step by step instructions on how to build one, try www.jesseshunting.com Let me know if you go dig or make your own.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I've seen Jessie's instructions before and use to know, forum now dead, some people who've used them... I remember they said they worked great and were much cheeper then purchasing a new one...
I was just looking to see if maybe you had other instructions...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

There was a decent homebrew cam on EBAY. It was very, very nice. I think it was around $400.00, should still be on there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I just bought a "buckshot" cam for $50.00 on Ebay, it wa a newly added, "Buy Now"-From what othes have told me, it was a steal, but I'll find out in a few days.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Sounds like a nice buy...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice site! I love looking at cam pictures. Its always exciting when you get your pics back form developing because you never know what might be on there. I currently have 2 set up right now, Now if I could only get teh deer to walk in front of them!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thats an awesome website.. just proves how much cams can improve your hunting!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife called me, said the buckshot cam just arrived. I cant wait to see it, so I'll knwo if the guys who sold it didnt realize what he had or if I got ripped off!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Also...... Shane (my bro in alw from the site) just said I had lot sof pics on the 2 cams that I have set up, so lets hope they are good ones.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

..can't wait to see them... let us know when you've updated your site


----------

